# [SOLVED] Dell Optiplex 320 Hangs on POST screen



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I am working on a Dell Optiplex 320 P4 Computer. 
When the power button is pushed or it does a Restart, the Dell POST screen comes up with the Progress bar. It gets to about 1/3 of the way and hangs. Pushing the power button off then on again, Starts the computer and lets the Progress bar complete and it boots the computer normally. New HDD, Fresh install of Windows 7 32 bit, 1GB of RAM
I have gone into the Bios and disabled *Fast Boot* and also enabled,* Go Through Each Step of Boot*. This doesn't make a difference, so I switched it back. I swapped out the RAM, I put in a different HDD. There are no Diagnostic lights. There aren't any other devices plugged in. I removed the CD/DVD rom drive. I removed the Jumper pin and replaced it to Reset the Bios. I then Updated the Bios to the newest version, which was successful but the behavior is still the same. I have Logging Enabled in the Bios, but it doesn't say show anything. Shutting down the computer and restarting starts it each time. I guess I will try a CMOS battery, but I don't think that will help.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Dell Optiplex 320 Hangs on POST screen*

If the hard drive is removed, does the BIOS load and report a error message for a missing boot device?

You mentioned you've gotten into the BIOS, which makes be believe that the Dell POST screen does finish if you select F2.

By "Diagnostics lights" are you speaking about the built in Dell diagnostics ran in DOS for business computers?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Dell Optiplex 320 Hangs on POST screen*

Yes, I mean the Dell Diagnostic lights that are on many Dell computers. 
As stated, If I push the power button, the Dell Post screen comes up, the progress bar starts and stops about 1/3 of the way and hangs there indefinitely. If I push the power button off, then turn it on again, it will load the progress bar to the end, and If I press* F2* before it reaches the end, I can enter the Bios. Or press* F12 *to enter the Boot menu. Error Logging in the Bios does not log anything new. There were previous logs from a few years ago, mostly keyboard errors, which I cleared. If I let the progress bar finish, the computer boots normally into Windows with no issues, till the next restart or cold boot.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Dell Optiplex 320 Hangs on POST screen*

When I start from a cold boot, or after saving changes in the Bios, or a restart, in the Dell Post Screen, the progress bar starts at the 1/3 mark where it goes no further. If I power it off, and power it back on, the progress bar starts at the *0* mark, the beginning, and completes unless I press* F2 *or *F12*, every time. 
I have removed the battery and jumpers again to reset the Bios. I started the computer without the battery, Error Logging reported battery error, then replaced battery and I flashed the Bios again to the latest which it already was, but this did not change anything. The Behavior is the same with or without any hardware in the computer, other then RAM. I guess I'll try Memtest for a laugh.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Dell Optiplex 320 Hangs on POST screen*

I usually end up posting here a head scratcher and through hit and miss on my own I usually find the answer, though I still am glad I get to air my questions here even if the suggestions don't help me solve the problem. 
Anyways, I was hooking up this computer to a KVM switch, sharing the Monitor and USB keyboard and Mouse with my main computer. On a whim I hooked it up to it's own monitor and USB keyboard and mouse and now it boots every time without hesitation. I have never seen this one before as I do most of my configuring of computers attached to the KVM, but I get surprised every day. 
Thanks for the time Chief!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Dell Optiplex 320 Hangs on POST screen*

Interesting! I'm surprised it didn't like the KVM setup as well.

At least you found the root of the problem.

You mentioned the Dell Diagnostic lights again, I thought you meant Dell ePSA. That's why I questioned it to begin with. :grin:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Dell Optiplex 320 Hangs on POST screen*

It apparently doesn't like the KVM on first boot or restart, But it has restarted and cold booted several times now without an issue. 
These are the diagnostic lights I speak of: Dell OptiPlex 780 Service Manual--Diagnostics
They are usually on the back panel just under the VGA, but this model does not have them.


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

Just throwing out some suggestions. Maybe the KVM switch isn't compatible with Windows 7? http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/compatibility/CompatCenter/Home Maybe This? http://www.techrepublic.com/forums/questions/kvm-mouse-prevents-pc-startup/


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Dell Optiplex 320 Hangs on POST screen*

This KVM is attached to my main computer which is Windows 7 64 bit SP1. I work on at least one computer a day for the last couple of years, every day, installing Windows 7 onto them all via the KVM, They range from Dual Core, to P4, Intel, to AMD, Dell, HP, Compaq, Gateway etc etc. Never had this issue. I had just finished a dual core Dell Dimension when I attached this Dell Optiplex. I installed Windows 7 Sp1 32 bit and all the Updates, via the KVM Switch. The only issue was when it automatically restarted, it would halt. Immediately Restarting let it boot normally Via the KVM with no issues, except the first restart, or cold boot.
It is now booting every time with it's own Key, Mouse and Monitor


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks for that post, very informative. It's hard not being there not knowing what your working with. In my position I could only guess the devices that are connected to the KVM switch are the issue, or possibly the PSU. Since you have described working with this switch for sometime it's apparent the KVM switch itself isn't defective. I would very much like to know why the KVM switch is the issue as much as you.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Dell Optiplex 320 Hangs on POST screen*

I only use the KVM to save desk space as I work on a few different computers at the same time. Once the computer is repaired or installed and or updated, I return it to the customer, or re-sell it with it's own key, mouse and monitor. 
Before I stumbled on the answer, I ran the browser based Dell Diagnostics and each test passed. I read that sometimes if there is a USB device in, it might hang the POST screen, I guess the KVM USB was doing something it didn't like or could be the KVM VGA. It doesn't matter it's solved now.


----------



## KiwiGeoff (May 16, 2015)

An extremely useful post which solved my problem. Thanks!

My set up is three machines running off a KVM switch -- Windows and two Linuxes. Everything's been working fine for two months, then, a couple of days ago, one of the Linux machines -- a Dell Optiplex 320 -- stopped booting just past the POST screen, locking on the Linux boot menu.

Long story shortened: I saw spunk.funk's post, tried it without the KVM, and it boots fine. It seems the V part of the KVM is the problem. If I boot it with the video switched to _another_ machine, the Dell boots fine and I can switch back when I hear the beep at the end of POST. But if I boot it with the switch set on the Dell, it locks up.

OK, so I have my fix. But why it's just started happening after working fine for two months beats me!

Again, thanks for posting guys. You saved me a lot of hair tearing!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You are welcome! another head scratcher solved. This only happened to me on the 360 other Optiplex and Dimensions have no problem.


----------

